

Old-Fashioned Play Builds Serious Skills - dsr12
http://www.waldorftoday.com/2013/07/old-fashioned-play-builds-serious-skills/

======
mooze
These days it's all about results: what are we going to get for doing this
action? What purpose does it serve? The same thing has happened with our
eating habits, among other things. How many calories does this contain? What
vital nutrients will this give me? (I'm not saying it's a bad thing.) However
I have a feeling it'll be a while before this approach will work with child
development.

